# hydraulic pump



## huntlu (6 mo ago)

HI new to this forum hopefully someone can help me out.I have a kubota b7100 trying to replace hydraulic pump but cannot remove old one.if anybody has any ideas would be greatfull.thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, I'll bite. You can't remove the old pump because....?


----------



## huntlu (6 mo ago)

well i got all the bolts out took half the pump apart.It will not come off the shaft don,t know if there is a circlip holding it on did not see one though.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

huntlu said:


> well i got all the bolts out took half the pump apart.It will not come off the shaft don,t know if there is a circlip holding it on did not see one though.


I think you removed the wrong bolts. Removing the RIGHT ones won't allow the pump to come apart.


----------



## huntlu (6 mo ago)

the pump had its own screws to take it apart then theres two gears got one out the other one looks like is attached to the shaft.took off 4 bolts that held it on woud not budge


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, if you have the three mounting bolts out, and nut off, the pump flange won't come loose from the engine, then I'd say you haven't smacked it hard enough yet. There should be nothing on the engine side holding the shaft, it's just a stuck gasket. That's my take on it.


----------



## huntlu (6 mo ago)

okay i will take another look.thanks


----------



## huntlu (6 mo ago)

huntlu said:


> okay i will take another look.thanks


still cannot get it off should it just pull off.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazon.com: WHD New Hydraulic Oil Pressure Pump Fits Kubota B7100 67211-76100 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy WHD New Hydraulic Oil Pressure Pump Fits Kubota B7100 67211-76100: Spare & Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Based on what I see here, and on the Kubota parts website, there should be nothing but the four bolts and a gasket involved.


----------



## huntlu (6 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Amazon.com: WHD New Hydraulic Oil Pressure Pump Fits Kubota B7100 67211-76100 : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Buy WHD New Hydraulic Oil Pressure Pump Fits Kubota B7100 67211-76100: Spare & Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


I got the gasket removed but gear still won,t come off.just keep squirting rust buster or try heating it up


----------



## cmurphy091 (Nov 6, 2021)

what gear exactly are you trying to pull off. you should be able to remove the pump as an assembly just like you see in the parts picture


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would say the OP means the drive gear on the pump shaft, he needs a puller.


----------

